# Love him or hate him LEVI is a machine!



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

23 12's and a 442 round is nuts. Congrats for him. When he is one everybody is just picking up the scraps


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

He put together a great 2 days 
Congrats to him - he was 12pts ahead going into the shoot off


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Some call him a freak.

But this year he is not total kicking everyone butt monthly. Maybe he is human!
DB


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't know who would hate him, he is the most down to earth, nicest guy in the business. Not to mention arguably the best 3d archer ever.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Many thought taking the 14 away was going to greatly improve the chances of more folks winning. I haven't seen that happening. Many people want the 14 taken out of other classes. I know it's because they think it will make a difference in where they place because they don't have the ability to hit 14's as well as many other archers.


I'm guessing the only thing keeping Levi's scores down a bit over the year has been his busy schedule as much as anything. I know some guys have turned up the heat and I'm not taking anything away from them.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

cnmodaw said:


> Don't know who would hate him, he is the most down to earth, nicest guy in the business. Not to mention arguably the best 3d archer ever.


Its sad but when you are on top there are always haters.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

schmel_me said:


> Its sad but when you are on top there are always haters.


Really, always see popularity if your on top. Your not going to make everyone happy. Some folks have there favorites for different reasons. Doesnt make them haters. 
DB


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, Levi is a local boy and I've been lucky enough to shoot and watch him for many years. Always gonna pull for him. A lot of the Pro's are outstanding archers and some of the friendlest guys to be around. Danny Mc give a great yardage judging seminar under the shade tree. Man my ears perked up when he started:wink: Lot of them not afraid to share some great tips.

CONGRATS to my friend Kailey for her win in Women's Pro. That gives her a win in every archery venue from Junior all the way to Adult. Amazes an old guy like me the talent that we're seeing today.
Charlie


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

geezer047 said:


> Well, Levi is a local boy and I've been lucky enough to shoot and watch him for many years. Always gonna pull for him. A lot of the Pro's are outstanding archers and some of the friendlest guys to be around. Danny Mc give a great yardage judging seminar under the shade tree. Man my ears perked up when he started:wink: Lot of them not afraid to share some great tips.
> 
> CONGRATS to my friend Kailey for her win in Women's Pro. That gives her a win in every archery venue from Junior all the way to Adult. Amazes an old guy like me the talent that we're seeing today.
> Charlie


All sports we have are favorites and one we would like to see fall. Im always rooting for the under dog.

Great win for Kailey. She a sweet heart and one that will be there many years to come
DB


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Many thought taking the 14 away was going to greatly improve the chances of more folks winning. I haven't seen that happening. Many people want the 14 taken out of other classes. I know it's because they think it will make a difference in where they place because they don't have the ability to hit 14's as well as many other archers.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the only thing keeping Levi's scores down a bit over the year has been his busy schedule as much as anything. I know some guys have turned up the heat and I'm not taking anything away from them.


I think the 14 being out of the replaceable insert has more to do with the current push to take them out than anything. Why spend $4,000 on a range when the 14's are already half shot out?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

MrKrabs said:


> I think the 14 being out of the replaceable insert has more to do with the current push to take them out than anything. Why spend $4,000 on a range when the 14's are already half shot out?


That I understand but I think some guys are "against" 14's for personal reasons. If an archer feels having 14's is to their disadvantage they will be against having them available. If the 14 is removed from the Known classes I would expect inserts will have to be replaced on some targets _during_ the tournament.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Man, the scores Levi posts consistently are freakish! Always rooting for him as he does the work to get and stay there. Nice to see alot of other guys jumping up the food chain to take first once in a while too. Jamison, Evans, Reynolds, Reyes... etc. etc. All great archers but really, if Morgan is in the tourny he is always a threat for 1st. The great thing about archery and some of the pros sharing the knowledge is that just because they tell you how to train or let you in on a 'secret' is that you still have to put in a couple thousand hours of training with that knowledge to make it work for you.


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> That I understand but I think some guys are "against" 14's for personal reasons. If an archer feels having 14's is to their disadvantage they will be against having them available. If the 14 is removed from the Known classes I would expect inserts will have to be replaced on some targets _during_ the tournament.


I'm not sure why they didn't design the XT series like the old Rhinehart with the insert that covered the entire 8 ring. I know that makes the mid-section a little flimsy, but they could always just make the 8 ring smaller which would also probably reduce scores.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Levi put it on them this weekend. Im not a fanboy of anyone, but He put some distance on everybody in the end.
When the final scores were posted, it was pretty obvious He was having an exceptional day. When someone at the top of the game has an exceptional day,
forget about it.
When there are 5 or 6 guys that can win it on any give day, the one that has an extra-ordinary day is going to shine.
And that deserves congratulations.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

if you hate him then you hate him for the wrong reason, he is the best in the buisness, some give him a run for his money and some beat him occasionally but he is that good, he hunting show is awesome as well, did anyone notice that he is sponsored by reinhart targets and mossy oak camo, this tells me he wont be shooting mathews much longer, we will see


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

3Dblackncamo said:


> if you hate him then you hate him for the wrong reason, he is the best in the buisness, some give him a run for his money and some beat him occasionally but he is that good, he hunting show is awesome as well, did anyone notice that he is sponsored by reinhart targets and mossy oak camo, this tells me he wont be shooting mathews much longer, we will see


We will see if anyone has the kind of money Mathews has to put him on their payroll. The dude ain't cheap, the best 3D shooter of all time is worth it though.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Levi is a great archer and he always has bean .The best 3D shooter of all time I'm not so sure ,what about Jeff Hopkins ,Randy almer .He is right up there with them but to say the best of all times ,only time will tell ,Right now he is the best .


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Who has more national titles them Levi?


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

I Dont think Mathews is crazy enuf to let him go to another bow company, but never know money talks


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I cheer for Levi. But not because of what or how he shoots. I admire him because of his faith in God. He seems to know that he is blessed and is grateful for it.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know if anyone noticed,but in the final arrow of the shootdown between Gillingham and Levi was incredible to say the least....I was standing to the left on the fence with my bino's when Tim shot the 14 on the last arrow{fantastic shot !!} then the arrow was pulled for Levi's shot,all he had to do was hit foam for the win,but no;he put his arrow perfectly in the same hole Tim's arrow was pulled from,then grinned as if to say "I just robin hooded his arrow{if it was still there}.AMAZING!!!!!!....plus friday in the team shoot,on the last target,he told his team to all shoot at the 14 and one kid said it would be easier if he didn't block the ring as he had been doing all day so he called right upper line and.....NAILED IT!!!!
Just amazing.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I will bet he has eagle eyes like an old buddy of mine. Back in the the 1980's and early 90's I shot on the Pa State Rifle Team with a guy named TOMMY RIDER. Set all sorts of army records before he became civilian. We were setting at 600 yards and me with a 20x spotting scope looking at our shot scores on a small chaulkboard. Rider was telling me he could read the 2" numbers at 600 yards. He started calling them out and got all of the next 20 shots perfect. I could'nt even see the board at 600 yards. Guy had amazing eyesight and was one of the best highpower rifle shooters ever. I would bet Levi could set there and call them scores out just as good. To shoot like he does,he has to be blessed with amazing eyesight. Good for him,send a little of that my way. He has the whole package and will be very hard to beat until you see him wearing glasses in 15 years.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope his performance this weekend puts some negative rumors to rest. He's the best there is in the game. With the exception of 1, all the men's pros that I have personally spoken to about Levi admitt he's the man!


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

draw29 said:


> I will bet he has eagle eyes like an old buddy of mine. Back in the the 1980's and early 90's I shot on the Pa State Rifle Team with a guy named TOMMY RIDER. Set all sorts of army records before he became civilian. We were setting at 600 yards and me with a 20x spotting scope looking at our shot scores on a small chaulkboard. Rider was telling me he could read the 2" numbers at 600 yards. He started calling them out and got all of the next 20 shots perfect. I could'nt even see the board at 600 yards. Guy had amazing eyesight and was one of the best highpower rifle shooters ever. I would bet Levi could set there and call them scores out just as good. To shoot like he does,he has to be blessed with amazing eyesight. Good for him,send a little of that my way. He has the whole package and will be very hard to beat until you see him wearing glasses in 15 years.


I'm sure he does. Unless he's changed recently he doesn't shoot with a lens of any kind for 3D!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Levi is without a doubt the best. Levi told me there were about 16 guys with the talent to win any tournament. He said it came down to knowing yardage and being confident to know your going to make the shot everytime. Not everyone can handle the pressure either.

Why would anyone hate Levi? If you have ever met and talked with Levi i do not see how anyone would not like him.


----------

